# Orphan Annie Update!



## ShowStopper (Oct 5, 2010)

My last thread was about Annie getting used to her new home... Well alots happened since then... shes grown for 1, shes has to be about 13hh at 7 months old.:lol: We were supposed to move her to another field a couple of weeks ago but all fell through because a one of the other horses was scared of the new horse and jumped a fence so Annie had to stay and keep him company. Anyway she waled straight onto the lorry and stood there eating her hay. (Only ever been on a trailer/lorry when she was bought to us and she was lifted onto the trailer and she travelled loose) so i was really proud of her. So there are some more up-to-date pictures coming as the show season kicks in...








acting like a Seaside donkey








SeaSide Donkey








shes a big Gal








Spotty in the background enjoying th wind








Does my bum look big in this..?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

She's gorgeous, love that butt!!


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

Very cute and VERY fluffy


----------



## ShowStopper (Oct 5, 2010)

I Thought Annie had dirty legs at the other field, but i think they have gotton worse! lol.

Annies new boyfriend in the background.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

she is the cutest thing
and so fluffy


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

She is beautiful I love how fluffy she is.


----------



## ShowStopper (Oct 5, 2010)

Annie has her 1st in hand show on the 27th. Looks like i have my work cut out getting all that winter coat out. :lol:


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Shes soooo BIG!!! I thought my guy was big for 11 months but WOW!!! Shes a very very pretty girl tho!! Great pics!!


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

So cute! I love that the white mark on her forehead, it looks like an outline of a circle


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

oh wow first show  you will have to share pics from that 
I can't wait to see her all shedded out


----------



## Skutterbotch (Dec 1, 2009)

Woah, your little b&w looks like my Jonah!


----------



## ShowStopper (Oct 5, 2010)

Awww, Hes lovely, im a bugga for Gypsys!
How old is he in that picture?
The little black and white in my pictures isnt mine its a friends who was sharing the field with me.


----------



## Skutterbotch (Dec 1, 2009)

Jonah was about 6 months in that pic, beautiful temperament!


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

How did you keep them so white?! lol Very cute. That's a long coat.


----------



## ShowStopper (Oct 5, 2010)

Hes Lovely, I think all Gypsy's have a wonderful laid back temperment. If anyone asked me what breed of horse was best to have as a 1st, i would always recomend a Gypsy!


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

Annie is adorable! i loveee Vanners. so pretty <3
shes gonna be a big girl too  she seems to laid back


----------



## ShowStopper (Oct 5, 2010)

*In hand Show*

Well.. we had our first show on the 27th April and she was amazing for a youngster (nearly fell asleep in the ring).

This was both of ours first show!

















We do have bathing issues so i only washed her leggs, but i thought she didnt look bad to say the soap and water didnt touch her back! :lol:


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

omg she is so adorable and she looks so beautiful all clean and brushed  
p.s I LOVE her feathers


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Nice. She is gorgeous.


----------



## ShowStopper (Oct 5, 2010)

*Fluff is slowly disappearing !!!!!*

Showing Picture,


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Awwwh! Annie is the cutest! Great job at the show, she looks awesome.

VB


----------



## ShowStopper (Oct 5, 2010)

*Drowned Rat!*

Bathing Annie before a show.
















I didnt chuckle as i was bathing and found outlines round her markings. :lol:


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

She is very cute and lucked out on a good home!


----------



## ShowStopper (Oct 5, 2010)

*Look what my Fluff wall turned into!!!*

I have some pictures from yesterday of Annie and Stitch, i cant believe my little fluff ball turned into this...















She definitely has trotter or something in her!

I also took a picture of Stich and Annie together and looked at the picture afterward and realised i could have got them any similar if i tried (the markings and the way they are stood!)
SCARY!


----------



## horse lover 114 (Jul 5, 2011)

i love the pics of the brown and white horse and black and white horse!!


----------



## ShowStopper (Oct 5, 2010)

*Big Show*

It was a two days Charity show today. Days 1 was for the welsh and today was for everything else and fun, well me and Annie attempted it. We were on the show ground at approx 10AM because the person i was with had a class at 11, i then found out my class was at 13:30pm Annie was really patient. I entered into the CHAPS class (we didnt have to be registered) we didnt do great but all that matters is that she was as good as gold. We got 6th Place and qualified for Royal London - dont know how we managed that!!

Anyway Pics below.


----------



## myhorseriesen (Nov 11, 2010)

she is the cutest thang!


----------



## ShowStopper (Oct 5, 2010)

*Annie Pants*

Hi,

Havnt been on for a while. Since i was on last we have managed to get our own field approx 5 acres with 5 stables, caravan, tack room and 2 sheds. It isnt the prettiest of set up, we are rebuilding the stables with the money that has been donated to us, fencing off a working in area, its a working progress. (plus side... its 10 minutes from home)

Thought i would take a few pictures while doing my rounds of poo picking (hence all the piles)


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

I love the pictures of your feet! She certainly has grown!


----------

